# Condensate drain



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Does a condensate drain have to be connected directly ? Or can you install it indirectly with an air break over a floor drain?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Air break or gap , also a neutilizer

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Must be indirect waste.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

If it's on a condensate pump it can be air break

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Must be indirect waste.


Can you connect it directly ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Can you connect it directly ?


 no you can,t


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> no you can,t


Why not? Mobiles are all getting shipped up here with traps that have barb fittings and the condensate is connected there, not saying I think it's a good idea. That's how they come though, after inspection.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Coolcanuck said:


> Why not? Mobiles are all getting shipped up here with traps that have barb fittings and the condensate is connected there, not saying I think it's a good idea. That's how they come though, after inspection.


any piece of equipment that has a direct connection to the sanitary sewer is a potential for contamination. The way our code reads is that it must have a air gap or a air break no direct connections. Think about it you have a blockage on the sewer in the basement somebody on the second floor keeps flushing where is there a potential for the fluid to be pushed to with a direct connection. With a air gap or air break this would never happen.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> Does a condensate drain have to be connected directly ? Or can you install it indirectly with an air break over a floor drain?


Get a funnel drain and bolt it to the drain top and then run drain into the funnel


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Somebody at some point posted a great fitting that glued onto pipe and accepted the condensate tubing with the air break, I can't find it, very cool fitting. I'm sure someone knows what I'm talking about.

By the way what is the difference between air gap and air break?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> Somebody at some point posted a great fitting that glued onto pipe and accepted the condensate tubing with the air break, I can't find it, very cool fitting. I'm sure someone knows what I'm talking about. By the way what is the difference between air gap and air break?


Air gap is for potable water
Air break is drainage 

So your faucet has to have an air gap over the sink in case it backs up it doesn't cross with the drinking water and contaminate


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Air gap is for potable water Air break is drainage So your faucet has to have an air gap over the sink in case it backs up it doesn't cross with the drinking water and contaminate


Wrong air gap apply both drainage and water distribution system 

Any ways the air gap is the unobstructed vertical distance through the free atmosphere between the lowest opening from pipe plumbing fixture or appliance conveying waste to flood level rim -air gap drainage


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Somebody at some point posted a great fitting that glued onto pipe and accepted the condensate tubing with the air break, I can't find it, very cool fitting. I'm sure someone knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> By the way what is the difference between air gap and air break?


AIR BREAK (Drainage System).*A piping arrangement in which a drain from a fixture, appliance or device discharges indirectly into another fixture, receptacle or interceptor at a point below the flood level rim and above the trap seal.

AIR GAP (Drainage System).*The unobstructed vertical distance through the free atmosphere between the outlet of the waste pipe and the flood level rim of the receptacle into which the waste pipe is discharging.

AIR GAP (Water Distribution System).*The unobstructed vertical distance through the free atmosphere between the lowest opening from any pipe or faucet supplying water to a tank, plumbing fixture or other device and the flood level rim of the receptacle.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Somebody at some point posted a great fitting that glued onto pipe and accepted the condensate tubing with the air break, I can't find it, very cool fitting. I'm sure someone knows what I'm talking about. By the way what is the difference between air gap and air break?


Air break think of a washer machine hose in the stand pipe that you air break


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Air gap is for potable water Air break is drainage So your faucet has to have an air gap over the sink in case it backs up it doesn't cross with the drinking water and contaminate


 air gap is not only for water it is simply a type of protection .


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> air gap is not only for water it is simply a type of protection .


Did not know that


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Gap a tap, break a trap


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

love2surf927 said:


> By the way what is the difference between air gap and air break?


Simplified version but there are many more versions of air breaks that are not considered air gaps.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

BC73RS said:


> Simplified version but there are many more versions of air breaks that are not considered air gaps.


This totally clears it up for me, I am such a visual learner, thanks.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Somebody at some point posted a great fitting that glued onto pipe and accepted the condensate tubing with the air break, I can't find it, very cool fitting. I'm sure someone knows what I'm talking about.


I don't know if this one is the fitting mentioned before but I founded this one yesterday. www.tru-gap.com


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> Simplified version but there are many more versions of air breaks that are not considered air gaps.


In my code an air break is 1" above whatever it goes into so that wouldn't be considered an air break here


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> In my code an air break is 1" above whatever it goes into so that wouldn't be considered an air break here


 air break can be below flood rim it is the physical break between the drain and the receptor. Air gap is the separation above flood rim 1 in min or twice the drains dia.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Air gap must be twice the supply pipe diameter BUT NEVER LESS THAN 1"


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> Does a condensate drain have to be connected directly ? Or can you install it indirectly with an air break over a floor drain?


A funnel drain will do what you are looking for and you can put condensate drain down into funnel and still cannot get to it should the fs back up,funnel drains are the way to go


----------

